
A laundry-folding robot was programmed to push the limits of machine learning - Osiris30
http://qz.com/866829/researchers-are-pushing-the-limits-of-machine-learning-by-programming-a-robot-to-fold-laundry/?utm_source=nextdraft
======
eli_gottlieb
Awesome work. These are the kinds of big challenges that can push learning
robotics forward.

